
Google teapot error - mimsee
https://www.google.com/teapot
======
eridius
HTTP 418 I'm A Teapot is defined in RFC 2342 - Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control
Protocol (HTCPC/1.0). It's intended to be returned whenever a teapot is asked
to brew coffee.

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324)

~~~
antisthenes
Aha, so that's the origin of the IOT cancer!

~~~
ljk
for more!
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

------
maliker
Pretty cool that the motion sensors on mobile will let you tip the teapot.

~~~
TruthSHIFT
Yes. It's awesome.

Also, the cup fills up.

------
ljk
kinda relevant [https://http.cat/](https://http.cat/)

------
LeoPanthera
The BBC's 404 error is one of the last remaining places where you can see
Bubbles the Clown, known by Brits of a sufficient age from the BBC Test Card.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/404](http://www.bbc.co.uk/404)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_Card_F](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_Card_F)

------
ihuman
Unfortunately, this teapot server doesn't implement most of the commands from
the spec. When you try to send a BREW, PROPFIND, or WHEN request, it returns a
405 error (method not allowed). When you POST, it replies that a length is
required (411 error), but using post instead of BREW is deprecated.

~~~
hartator
Tss. What a bad teapot implementation.

------
partycoder
HTTP error code 418 is defined as "I am a teapot".

That originates from an Internet Engineering Task Force (IETF) April fools'
joke.

------
artursapek
I've always been curious... how does Google manage routing of their main
domain name? google.com/_____ has so many paths that must be served by so many
programs running on so many different machines.

~~~
aequitas
Probably some routing at the load balancer level. That is not uncommon.

